# Stihl MS250 won't start



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've read most of Stihl posts. 
I replaced coil because old coil was intermittent. Has spark, spark plug is wet. compression 140. Put gas in cylinder, doesn't even pop. I removed muffler and it's clean. cylinder is clean. Flywheel key has a very little play, but no sign of shearing. 

I had a hedge trimmer with same problem, magnets were way off at btdc. Igroundkey out and plced magnets same as another stihl machine and it ran great. Stihl dealer had no idea why it was off.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You very much!!

Bob


----------

